# #####friday pics######



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

A little fishing at lake georgetown this weekend


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Our campsite. We camped with about 30 other families from redeemer lutheran church/school


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thought this was hilarious :tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple shark teeth I forgot I had, found them in a box while looking for some small ones to put on pens


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice Toledo Bend Bass


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from last weekend


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

This week on the water with my daughter, she loves taking pictures.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bill said:


> Couple shark teeth I forgot I had, found them in a box while looking for some small ones to put on pens


Did you find it at Jamaica Beach?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW,this weeks pictures are off to a great start.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Rick got my new stainless steel headers for the Lightning done this week. He updated the down pipe too. Looking for a 170 MPH run at the Texas Mile later this month. Hoping for a good tailwind on the track, to help with the run.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Won't be long Reba come home! 5 more weeks of school


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Had to share*

D Hogg, your kid has talent.

This is my little buddy, always happy.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few random shots from all over!


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

CHARLOTTE'S DAD said:


> D Hogg, your kid has talent.
> 
> This is my little buddy, always happy.


Thank you very much ! Its nice to spend time with her and she actually wants to spend time with me .! Kinda unheard of these days for a 16 year old ....

Great looking pup is it a Border Collie ...?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

:flag:


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

D HOGG said:


> Thank you very much ! Its nice to spend time with her and she actually wants to spend time with me .! Kinda unheard of these days for a 16 year old ....
> 
> Great looking pup is it a Border Collie ...?


Miniature Australian Shepherd, thanks.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Had to sit for a few hours last week after a rookie mistake.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Waiting on a tow to get 500' off a bar back in to some water. :headknock


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

nomaspigtails said:


> Waiting on a tow to get 500' off a bar back in to some water. :headknock
> 
> View attachment 3288850


how deep were in?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ankle deep with very hard bottom by the time it shut me down. Thus the 500' of stupidity trying to push through on plane instead of turning out at first sign of dumbassness.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

nomaspigtails said:


> Ankle deep with very hard bottom by the time it shut me down. Thus the 500' of stupidity trying to push through on plane instead of turning out at first sign of dumbassness.


happens to even the experienced. glad you got out


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Stuck..... been there, done that!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Only one. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Creek Sunrise

Slick popped up at the swingbridge

My first arrowhead on the beach. Probly left there by the same Karankawa Indians that whacked that perfect 45 on the bamboo in the background.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*NYC*

Made a trip to the big apple last week/weekend. 
Ate at Tony's.....That food is delicious! Family style.
Did all of the touristy things and night time views.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Castaway2 said:


> happens to even the experienced. glad you got out


Thanks bud. Kicker is I've run that water for 25 years and have just seen"others" get hung up on that wash. Lol. Had my ugly mug in my phone looking at my emails like an idiot.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

This is my youngest and her pig Reese's. Saturday will be Kates first time in the arena, wish her luck!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Poor lady didn't speak a word of English so she darn well couldn't read any! Had the traffic backed up a good ways down Harborside. 

A couple of us finally went up and showed her what to do. She was terrified.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bull Fish said:


> This is my youngest and her pig Reese's. Saturday will be Kates first time in the arena, wish her luck!
> View attachment 3289018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol. Awesome. We just got my nieces first show hog yesterday day as well. Good luck to Reese this year!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

A couple from last weekend. 
Dove Hunting and the rattle bugs were out.
And a project for the wife from reclaimed fence wood.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bull Fish said:


> This is my youngest and her pig Reese's. Saturday will be Kates first time in the arena, wish her luck!
> View attachment 3289018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 LOL, Reese's looks HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Funny Halloween stuff at World Market. !troll!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Friday Pics
Some nice size crappie!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Bull Fish said:


> This is my youngest and her pig Reese's. Saturday will be Kates first time in the arena, wish her luck!
> View attachment 3289018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perfect shot. You can't go wrong with a pretty young lady and a smiling pig!! I love it. :smile:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

One of my trucks loading up opening week. Fulshear Ready Mix Concrete


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ nice. 

How many trucks are y'all running to start with? I had an older buddy in SA that ran many green and white trucks for years til he passed a couple years ago. Murphys Concrete, the shamrock man.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Yesterday sunset pic after chasing Nilgai all day.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Dang, Im Hungry now... Great Friday Pics Peeps..*

Fresh Speckled Trout n Shrimp Floritine Casserole

Shroom stuffed shell that have a handle and Texas size meatballs yes Diane, that's a Tx shape Center piece meat ball.

$3.99 2 Herb Marinated -Grilled in Bone-In Chop n Ratatouille

Turkey Burger topped with a roasted poblano relesh n grilled sweet potato-green onion salad

Smoked Cheeken - Peach n Beer BBQ Sauce

Polish Bigos with Wasatch Pumpkin Beer n Turkey Kielbasa n Pork

Birthday Present -- Shun's the word . It was the easies prep I ever done and I used many a knife. It a razor 16 degree edge and cuts with its own weight. Yes im happy with a new tool to make life a little easier.. Chop Chop ...

New knife paying dividends on time n ease


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*v*

In case you did not see my last Feeching Report..

Kaptain's Maiden Voyage

Check out the videos POC Gurl:ac550:


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Sunrise at the deer lease









Frog on my tripod








Dream car


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Old picture, but from opening day of dove in south zone.


And a few from gigging Wed night.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Pics from a few weeks ago and some striker tackle jigs.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Baby tarpon in the Creek last night.
I've been growing Mango trees from seeds


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Last weeks dove hunt bag with a couple of my boys

Catch from Monday's bay outing



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

???? Dude. I think that's the first pic you've literally ever posted without one of your Miller Lumbres in it. Lol


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

First flounder all by her self


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

nomaspigtails said:


> ???? Dude. I think that's the first pic you've literally ever posted without one of your Miller Lumbres in it. Lol


I think ur right!! I was prolly drinking on my brew when I snapped the pic!! Lmao 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tried my hardest to stick a flounder last night but only saw one tater chip.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Baby tarpon in the Creek last night.
> I've been growing Mango trees from seeds


I'm growing a couple of myself... been 3, 4 years and still no fruit.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Just wrapped up a 3spd to 5spd transmission swap (ZF) with twin sticks last weekend, as well as installing carpet, new seats & seat belts, new bluetooth stereo. The girls (6 & 9) like taking it to school, jamming on the way in, of course I play the songs they're currently in love with. I built it in 2010, but it's never had rear seat belts until now.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang noisy parakeets


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Jamie said:


> Dang noisy parakeets
> 
> View attachment 3290106


Story? They look deceased!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Deader than door knobs. I wanna get down there and shoot a bunch one day. Lol


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Are they good eating??


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

More of a nuisance to the farmers down there I believe. Jamie could answer that I'm sure.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Argentina several years ago with my sons

Parakeets are hard to hit and we're pretty good shots (high bird eared dove shoot on a hill top...not as high volume as a grain field hunt but more challenging)









Olive and corn farmers hate parakeets with a passion....the sharp beak allows them to bite into the husk and picked out one kernel..then they move on to the next cob. The hole they make allows moisture to get in and ruin the whole cob

Wound one and shake it where it will squark ...and the others will come charging ( but we wouldn't do such a thing


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, and did I mention they have some big rabbits down there (actually a hare)


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Not quite as many


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

nomaspigtails said:


> Waiting on a tow to get 500' off a bar back in to some water. :headknock
> 
> View attachment 3288850


nomasproptrails???


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> I think ur right!! I was prolly drinking on my brew when I snapped the pic!! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on the corner of the table next to the flashlight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Morning in Port Mansfield


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fishing light on inverter. :smile:


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

*POC sunset*

Poc sunset


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

barronj said:


> Just wrapped up a 3spd to 5spd transmission swap (ZF) with twin sticks last weekend, as well as installing carpet, new seats & seat belts, new bluetooth stereo. The girls (6 & 9) like taking it to school, jamming on the way in, of course I play the songs they're currently in love with. I built it in 2010, but it's never had rear seat belts until now.


My dream vehicle.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My new 
Black Pearl


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Something for you bad lands fisherman and she keeps me motivated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Bull Fish said:


> This is my youngest and her pig Reese's. Saturday will be Kates first time in the arena, wish her luck!
> View attachment 3289018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We will see you there BF !!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

dbarham said:


>


Looks like a bad day for that SS Jr. That's my favorite color, reds hammer that dude!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice motto!


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> My dream vehicle.


This is a Bad Arsed ride. The only problem I see with it is you could scratch it when slinging mud. I have always wanted one with a set of SS Boggers on it....


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Jamie said:


> Dang noisy parakeets
> 
> View attachment 3290106


Looks like someone has been to Argentina!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Originally Posted by *nomaspigtails*  
_Waiting on a tow to get 500' off a bar back in to some water. :headknock

Attachment 3288850_



Haute Pursuit said:


> nomasproptrails???


Well, not within 500 foot of deeper water!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Knot Kidding said:


> Nice motto!
> View attachment 3292482


I like the rear door quote the best.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Me and my boy.








Snapper trip the other day








Drank to much and started taking pics. 








Guy at the gas station let me take a pic with his bow kill.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

hog_down said:


> Sunrise at the deer lease
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

